# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Jungle carpet python spurs

## JungleCarpet81

can someone show me a few pictures or send me a link of spurs on a jungle carpet python? until im able to get mine sex'd like to see if i could  find out via spurs or not here is a picture of mine  even though you cant tell the gender by pictures:

----------


## brenchelley-o

Take it somewhere to get it popped or probed by someone who knows how to properly do it. They might show you how to do it for the future also. That is the only way to for sure find out whether its a male or female.

----------


## Sariel

carpets are pretty much like balls in that you cannot tell sex by spurs. You'll have to learn to pop/probe as mentioned above.

----------


## mainbutter

At that size it can certainly be both popped and probed by someone who knows what they are doing.  As mentioned, spur size cannot be used in sex determination in carpet pythons.

By the way, now that I've seen some pictures of your guy from a few angles, in the interest of preventing possible mis-labeling of animals, I just wanted to share my opinion that I believe your animal is not likely a "jungle" carpet python, and sure looks to likely be an intergrade to my eyes.  This isn't a bad thing by any means, but if you ever considered breeding, it wouldn't be a great idea to label offspring as "jungles".

----------

_Brandon Osborne_ (07-07-2011)

----------


## JungleCarpet81

> At that size it can certainly be both popped and probed by someone who knows what they are doing.  As mentioned, spur size cannot be used in sex determination in carpet pythons.
> 
> By the way, now that I've seen some pictures of your guy from a few angles, in the interest of preventing possible mis-labeling of animals, I just wanted to share my opinion that I believe your animal is not likely a "jungle" carpet python, and sure looks to likely be an intergrade to my eyes.  This isn't a bad thing by any means, but if you ever considered breeding, it wouldn't be a great idea to label offspring as "jungles".


Ok so can tell you tell me what exactly I have? Cause now i am 100% sure i dont know lol, I think you are the second person to tell me its not a jungle..Also  since its not a jungle can you tell me how long its going to get  feet wise?

----------

